#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-16
<kjcole> Any special magic to make a very slow LiveCD boot faster?  I keep getting udevsettle timeouts.
<kjcole> (Tried with an LTS Live CD and a Maverick Live USB.  Both worked on other systems.  And the current system still boots into Windows XP, so the hardware's good...)
<bcurtiswx> get a new computer...?
<bcurtiswx> j/k
<maco> faster cd drive?
<maco> though a live usb shouldnt depend on that...
<kjcole> It appears the problem may somehow be the hard disk.
<kjcole> The USB eventually did boot (after about 12 minutes) but it doesn't see the hard disk.
<bcurtiswx> USB doesn't need the hard disk...
<bcurtiswx> so the CPU is just slow?
<bcurtiswx> whats the speed?
<kjcole> Yeah, but I'm having a chicken and egg problem (and may resort to digging up another stick): This machine has a fresh install of Windows XP but it's a Dell. It doesn't have any of the Dell drivers it needs.
<kjcole> Since it can't get out to the network without the drivers, I thought: Boot into Linux, and download everything to the Windows partition. It's worked for me before.
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, that is an intriguing issue..
<kjcole> Someone scrawled on it 3.4 GHz / 2 GB RAM. ;-)
<kjcole> I have to run to the other room to check out if that is, in fact, truthiness.
<bcurtiswx> lol
<maco> it could e a 3.4GHz celeron from 2002
<maco> that'd be slow... very little L2
<kjcole> Manufacture date on sticker (not hand scrawled) says 2006. (Dell Dimension 5150, to be precise.)
<kjcole> Under Windows it boots up at a reasonable speed.
<bcurtiswx> reasonable for windows or Linux? :P
<kjcole> Heh.
<kjcole> Given the comparison is a Linux USB stick...
<kjcole> BRB
<bcurtiswx> maco, whats the sponsors website?
<maco> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<bcurtiswx> maco, thx
<bcurtiswx> i still don't have my luggage back from JFK, AA keeps telling me it's with the delivery company, but the delivery company hasn't called me or delivered it yet
<kjcole> Is there something to force a running system to try to wake a hard drive that it doesn't see?
<bcurtiswx> whats dmesg say?
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, ^^
<kjcole> Sorry.  Was in a chat with Dell.  No help there.  Let me look.
<kjcole> Sadly, lots of read errors.
<kjcole> What's the preferred pastebin?
<kjcole> http://pastebin.com/EBL3EZ7u
<kjcole> I'm loathe to reboot into Windows, but I guess I'll run a scan and see if I can improve on things.
<kjcole> Signing off (rebooting) for now.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-17
<kjcole> Back for more fun and frolic (after a morning dentist visit. Ouchie.)
<kjcole> The issue from yesterday appears to be related to an Intel N10/ICH7 PATA IDE drive controller.  So far, lots of folks with issues, and lots of -- to me -- random fixes offered...
<kjcole> (a) change the BIOS SATA config from "Standard IDE" to "ACHI". (b) boot option "combined_mode=libata". (c) boot option "acpi=off". (d) boot options "irqpoll noprobe=ata4".
<kjcole> (e) boot option "pci=nomsi".
<kjcole> All of the above? None of the above? Just report that the computer accidentally fell out of a third story window? ;-)
<kjcole> (Windows chkdsk gave its NTFS partition a clean bill of health, but Ubuntu's Disk Utility says it can see the drive but not identify what kind of partition its looking at.)
<kjcole> ... in addition to the painfully slow boot and the lots of errors in dmesg.
<kjcole> Rebooting now...  (Will check e-mail and possibly IRC log later.)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-18
<bcurtiswx> gnome-shell any better than what jbicha ?
<jbicha> to work around cyphermox's graphics drawing issues
<bcurtiswx> ah, temp workaround
<jbicha> well gnome shell is worth an install anyway
<bcurtiswx> it won't be used by default, so if anything i'll play around with a fedora install
<jbicha> installing gnome shell won't break oneiric, it's just another choice
<bcurtiswx> yup, i don't want to like something i'm not supposed to
<bcurtiswx> haha j/k
<jbicha> Unity & GS are actually fairly similar, the notification/indicator thing is a big difference to me
<jbicha> & of course GS doesn't use a global menu
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: for gnome-icon-theme, I think they'd prefer to copy the gnome 3 PPA changes instead to oneiric
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gnome-icon-theme/ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> how does it differ from my current code?
<bcurtiswx> they're more than welcome to take it
<bcurtiswx> there's only minor differences
<jbicha> it says in the changelog, but basically Debian experimental has a version they've tweaked
<bcurtiswx> yeah, they just put all the things back in that were in there before
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-20
<lfaraone>  /j #ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, join fail
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, ubuntu membership, nice. congrats
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: oh, thank you
<jbicha> I probably should have applied sooner, difficult to quantify "sustained and significant" contributions
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-21
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, were you able to get the icon theme right on oneiric
<bcurtiswx> or do we need another package for that?
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: are you using the gnome3 ppa or just straight up oneiric?
<jbicha> I believe you need gnome-themes-standard, gnome-icon-theme-symbolic & then poke around dconf-editor (or gnome-tweak-tool but that needs gnome-shell) to customize your theme
<jbicha> supposedly a community guy has a port of Ambiance to gtk3 but the official one is probably weeks away
<bcurtiswx> yeah, lots of dep problems
<jbicha> just oneiric?
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, yup
<jbicha> ok, some of gnome3 hasn't been pushed from the ppa yet
<bcurtiswx> which not having upload rights ticks me off
<bcurtiswx> because i just took 3 hours to rebase seahorse
<bcurtiswx> but i have nobody to check on it for me
<bcurtiswx> although it builds locally, and seems to work fine
<jbicha> but seahorse was already done?
<bcurtiswx> i did seahorse because they wanted it rebased
<bcurtiswx> which i took th e PPA, then rebased 3.0.0
<jbicha> at least it was in the PPA, maybe it needed merged with debian though...
<bcurtiswx> rodrigo did a lot of work i didn't want it to go to waste
<jbicha> ah ok, debian's svn has been down most of yesterda and today
<bcurtiswx> so it went into my rebase
<bcurtiswx> apt-get debian debian/seahorse or something like that works
<jbicha> oh, I've been pulling from svn, experimental
<bcurtiswx> bzr get lp:debian/seahorse
<bcurtiswx> thats what i use
<jbicha> oh, that's what I should have done, forgot we had our own mirror
<jbicha> bummer, well now I know for next time
<bcurtiswx> i don't know anything, so when i learn something i shouldn't have i typically just thank them for the new info and ignore the fact i feel like that dumb kid
<bcurtiswx> which i do :P
<jbicha> actually using the debian bzr mirror might be better for me anyway even without the other being down
<jbicha> unless they get generous and give me svn write access
<bcurtiswx> the many _'s of kjcole
<bcurtiswx> how many _'s you never know
<maco> o/
<bcurtiswx> o/, where you at?
<bcurtiswx> maco, do I need a 64 bit machine for pbuilder to build a 64 bit (amd64) debian package?
<bcurtiswx> or will my 32 bit machine do it?
<maco> bcurtiswx: im at TOI. and yes you need a 64bit machine to build 64bit packages, but a 64bit machine can also build 32bit packages since its backwards compatible....assuming thats amd64 not ia64
<bcurtiswx> great :) thanks.. maco you should've sent an e-mail i would have ventured out
<maco> bcurtiswx: aaron from debian is here
<maco> jbicha is on his way i think....
<bcurtiswx> say hi to him for me
<maco> Pendulum (a11y lead) is here too! she's visiting from Connecticut
<bcurtiswx> it would take me around 45 mins to get tehre
<maco> jbicha just got here
<bcurtiswx> i met sarvatt at UDSO and since he lives in alexandria I told him I'd mention our next get together in hopes he'd come chill
<bcurtiswx> maco, mr cole there?
<maco> bcurtiswx: yes
<bcurtiswx> hmm, how late is TOI open?
<bcurtiswx> 10 as per online
<bcurtiswx> maco, i guess we'll hope on the metro and attempt the journey
<bcurtiswx> or hop
<bcurtiswx> cya there
<bcurtiswx> i'll bring my 3 packs of stickers
<bcurtiswx> 1 partly used
<bcurtiswx> no computer though
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-05-22
<bcurtiswx> maco: Just missed the train 20 min wait :(
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone: You at TOI as well?
<maco> bcurtiswx: he's not
<bcurtiswx> I remembered the stickers but not your adapter maco. Sry about that.
<maco> i'll be in the US for a while :)
<lfaraone> bcurtiswx: nope, sorry
<lfaraone> maco: so its you, aaron, jbicha, kjcole, and..?
<lfaraone> hmmm, after running the AIM→Gtalk import tool, I can't log in to Google Talk on Pidgin or Empathy. Delightful.
<maco> lfaraone: and Pendulum
<maco> and jbicha's wife and my boyfriend
<lfaraone> ah, sorry to miss it all.
<bcurtiswx> Stuck at metro center
<bcurtiswx> Wow maco this is pretty bad here!
<jbicha> and we're out
<bcurtiswx> Out?
<bcurtiswx> Who's leaving?
<bcurtiswx> maco: Who left?
<bcurtiswx>      Going up escalators
<bcurtiswx> Nobody here. Hmm.
<bcurtiswx> maco: What lamp r u talking about?
<bcurtiswx> maco, nvm, i found a similar one on cragslist, it's not as blue but it's close enough. thx
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-05-15
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, i must be on at home too..
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-05-13
<adom> looks like i disconnected/reconnected a bunch...wondering if something's up with Blinkenshell...
<adom> meh
<adom> busy
<ChinnoDog> You get what you pay for?
<adom> hush you
<marcoceppi> hah
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-05-16
<locodir-user_> hey
<locodir-user_> anyone around?
<marcoceppi> locodir-user_: o/
<locodir-user_> marcoceppi: huh?
<locodir-user_> do you all have meetups?
<locodir-user_> the group seems pretty inactive
<marcoceppi> locodir-user_: we have sporadically
<marcoceppi> Last one was a month or two ago
<locodir-user_> oh i see
<locodir-user_> any useful information i shoul dknow?
<locodir-user_> i'm a new volunteer
<marcoceppi> Just hang out here, join the mailing list, etc
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-05-16
<ubuntourist> !remind add a bookmarkable latest.log.html to the /irclogs/ (see https://schooltool.pov.lt/irclogs/)
<lubotu1`> ubuntourist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-05-17
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-05-14
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-05-15
<swift110-phone__> Hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-05-18
<ChinnoDog> sup
